# scared to death



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

on friday the 20th i have to go in and have a shunt inserted in my spine so they can put medicene in my spine all because some crazy *** B decided it wqas ok to text at 55mph on a residential street and i am utterly terrified so wish me luck


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

You'll be alright brother! Should we get out calling before or after? I have a few spots lined out. Need to get on these trout too!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You'll do fine Jason, And we'll say a few words to the man for you. Keep us posted bud.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

All the best, I'm sure it'll be fine.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

CO204yoter said:


> on friday the 20th i have to go in and have a shunt inserted in my spine so they can put medicene in my spine all because some crazy *** B decided it wqas ok to text at 55mph on a residential street and i am utterly terrified so wish me luck


 Been there and have had another corrective surgery. Hoping it will help you with the pain and that you heal quickly. Prayers to the big guy upstairs for you. Tom


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

All the best from the frozen north, we'll also say a few for you.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

The future is on your side.

Prayers sent for you.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Our Best Wishes and Prayers sent from the U.P.________sb*


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Everything has been preordained, so why worry about something that God already knows the outcome of? Its in his realm of providence and for me , thats all the comfort I need. I was diagnosed last April with prostate cancer, May the 25th of last year I had a radical protastectomy, but between the time of the notice to me by my doctor till after the surgery when he said he got it all etc.. I was really scared. Till my cousin explained the opening statement I made to you--to me after the surgery. So dont worry, things can only get better right? You have my prayers as well, and have faith brother!


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I will keep you in my prayers man. Trust God and keep your head up. He helps in all things big to small and listens constantly. Just talk to him about what you are going through and ask for his help. God Bless and keep us posted.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Prayer sent CO204yoter.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Try to stay with the will to come through and get better. Fear is a natural thing if the unknown and when things are out of your control. If you could do it too yourself the fear factor would be a lot less. but there are some things we have to leave to others to do for us. Most of the crew on this web site would be in the same boat and in the same situation that you are now. You must trust in others and give your self to some elses control. All of us wish you the best of luck and prays for you.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

How about an Update Man, You're still in our Prayers and thoughts!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

His procedure is Friday.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Duh Ok I was thinkin last month! Well we Still got ya in our Prayers man, the big man upstairs will show ya who is in charge we Never go through troubles alone He is with us Always!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep, thinking of you everyday Jason. You are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Prayers for you, Jason. Hang in there brother, no worries.


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

I hope the son *** B was nice enough to pay for it


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

TXTing and Driving Doesn't go together, I try to Show my Son this by Pulling over and Parking When I must TXT and we are in a vehicle. I didnt think he even noticed this till he said to me the other day " Dad You Always pull over to TXT Dont you" I told him That was The Only Way to do This Safely is when the Vehicle is PARKED or from the passengers seat when someone else is Driving! Being Ex Law Enforcement I have seen Too Many Folks Die From Doing STUPID things while Driving, Not to even mention Innocent Victims of That Same Stupidity! Our Thoughts and Prayers are with you Man!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Prayers are with ya Jason. Shunts have become very common these days. Trust in that that has got you this far and remember the poem Tracks in the Sand. That poem has done wonders for me when i thought about it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Still sending some your way Jason. You know we will all be praying for you.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

whe has not payed yet but she will be soon enough or atleast her insurence will be paying


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

God's Speed and Blessing upon You and Your family tomorrow Man, You Will be on my mind! Praying all goes Fantastic for ya!! I am wishing You a Speedy recovery too!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Everything will be fine Jason. Our thoughts and prayers are with you my friend.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers Jason. You'll be up n running in no time. Keep us updated !!


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

other than being loopy an frrling like i was hit by a truck all is well no jist have to wait and see if it i fixed

*[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* i type bad on narcotics


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Glad to hear from you man! I have been waiting on Word Hope All Goes Well for ya from here out! Dont worry about your typing LOL we can work past that !
Happy to hear all is well so far!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Glad to hear you're feeling better Jason, Keep us updated please.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Here's to hoping you heal and feel better quick !!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Glad to here your OK Bud----Good to hear it -------sb -- GOD BLESS*


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

It all gets better from here, they bad is over and the healing begins. Glad to hear it went well, take extra care to not reinjure during your recover. Prayers and faith go a long way!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good to here from you Jason wont be long and you should be back at it. take care


----------

